# Shedding



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I have three GSD and one seems to shed all the time and the others don't shed as much. I feed dry kibble (no corn), raw leg quarters, raw hamburger and an egg w/shell everyother day. I am wondering if it is in the diet. :? :?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> I have three GSD and one seems to shed all the time and the others don't shed as much. I feed dry kibble (no corn), raw leg quarters, raw hamburger and an egg w/shell everyother day. I am wondering if it is in the diet. :? :?


Well, they do shed. 

But if you add distilled fish oil to the diet, the coat and skin will be improved, just about guaranteed. 8)


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Connie


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Connie, does it matter the ratio of DHA and EPA in the fish oil. I know for humans it does matter.


----------

